# X3 Terran Conflict Problem



## Jan565 (2. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mich nach langem mal wieder dazu durch gerunden, X3TC zu installieren um es endlich mal durch zu Zocken. Schließlich will ich endlich wissen wie die Story weiter geht. 

Gut, installiere das Spiel ganz normal, dann will ich es Starten und der sagt mir ich muss als Administrator angemeldet sein, dabei bin ich es! Daher Rechtsklick als Administrator ausführen, keinen Erfolg. 

Hat einer eine Idee?

Ich verweden Windows 7 Home Premium und habe gleich als ich es vor einige Zeit installiert habe, das Administrator Konto aktiviert und nutze es auch seit dem. Warum sagt der mir dann ich muss als Administrator eingeloggt sein?


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Februar 2011)

Du solltest das Game erstmal auf den neusten Stand bringen! X3 TC Patch 3.0


----------



## Jan565 (2. Februar 2011)

Das könnte helfen 

hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können, aber für gewöhnlich update ich keine Offline Games.

Danke!


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Februar 2011)

Na ich würde auch Offline Games updaten, denn entweder werden Bugs beseitigt oder irgendwelche anderen Sachen wurden geändert (Balancing, CPU-Kern-Nutzung, ...).


----------

